# Theres craks on my mantis



## thesexymantisboy (Jun 10, 2008)

On the back segment of my mantis there are two very distinct cracks. I was wondering if these were signs of molting


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2008)

No.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 11, 2008)

Is your species G.asian. And if yes is it two red cracks. It is not a sign of molting. THe first time i seen them i thought it was blood and it was dying but it is normal


----------



## thesexymantisboy (Jun 14, 2008)

they were red, and no it was an african species. He died yesterday, damn crix!!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2008)

The "cracks" that you saw, were just stretch marks from when you mantid was very well fed.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 21, 2008)

The cracks weren't the cause of its death.


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah, even my Iris oratoria gets those cracks (except they get three). What instar was your mantis?


----------

